# Life expectancy of a Flemish Giant?



## Maverick061106 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have read so many articles that generally say 4 years to 15 years. This is very vague and not a satisfactory answer! 

I have a male Flemish who was neutered at 6 months old. I have had him since then and he is now 2 years old. He eats a diet of MannaPro feed and freshfruits/veggies as often as they are available. He gets lots of playtime and is not overweight.

Given these circumstances, what would be an average life span for a large breed bun?

I know there are no specifics on these things, but... would like to be prepared. I lost my 14-year-old dog (my first dog)in January and I guess this is just something I have been wanting to find out...



Thanks! :bunnybutt:


----------



## elrohwen (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been told that Flemmies generally live 7-9 years - a bit less than some of the smaller breeds, similar to how large breed dogs can have shorter lifespans than small breed dogs.

Sounds like he has a good life and I hope he's with you for many more years!


----------



## nicolevins (Apr 6, 2010)

Im sorry about the loss of your dog, it can be really tough when you have a pet for so long :hug:

I have read so many articles online about Flemish Giants! 
Generally, the life expectancy is 5-8 years (from what I have heard). 
Its sorta like dogs - smaller breeds may live up to 18/20 years but a large dog may only live until s/he is 12-14 years.

Although - I do believe that neutered rabbits live longer.. so you may get a few more years from your bunny :bunnydance:


ETA: lol, elrohwen! We must of been typing at the same time!


----------



## pamnock (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree that you can narrow the average down to about 7-9 years.


----------

